# Bergamot EO Usage Rate



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 29, 2015)

I usually blend Bergamot EO with other scents, but I had a request for a straight Bergamot bar. What would you suggest as a usage rate? It looks like max IFRA usage is 5%, but I was thinking about backing that off just a smidge and going with 0.7 oz. PPO. Any thoughts on Bergamot as a solo scent?


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2015)

Check with the supplier that you bought it from for the usage rate.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 29, 2015)

I already checked with the supplier on the maximum usage rate (5% for soaps), but I was curious as to others' experience. For example, I'd rather not go full steam ahead with the full 5% if 3% is going to be an adequate scent strength. Since bergamot is citrus however, I will most likely use closer to the 5% rate to account for scent fading over time as most citrus scents do.


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2015)

Sounds like you answered your own question.


----------

